# EIne Satelliten-Schüssel – mehrere Sat-Receiver-Anschlüsse?



## Fabian Frank (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo Liebe Leutz,

mal eine Frage.

und zwar möchte ich gern bei einem 2.Fernseher mit Sat-Receiver einen Anschluss haben.
Gibt es da so eine Art Verteiler oder irgendeine andere Möglichkeit, ohne eine 2. schüssel installieren zu müssen?

Grüße,

Fabi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juni 2006)

Ja, sowas gibt es, hatten wir in Deutschland auch. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wie sowas heisst. Am besten mal den Conrad-Katalog durchblaettern, oder besser die lokale Conrad-Niederlassung oder den Elektroniker Deiner Wahl heimsuchen.
Auf jeden Fall kannst Du dann damit mehrere Receiver an einer Schuessel betreiben. Einen seperaten LNB brauchst Du dafuer auch nicht. Saeh auch albern aus wenn Du 4 LNBs vor die Schuessel klebst. Und natuerlich kann auch jeder was anderes gucken, nur um dieser Frage mal voraus zu greifen.


----------



## chmee (9. Juni 2006)

http://www.tg-satellit.de/info_twin_lnb.php
Auf der Seite findest Du alle Informationen 

mfg chmee


----------

